# Winchester Xpert HV .22



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Been reading about problems with this particular .22 ammo...Did an unscientific experiment today..3 different .22s-a very old Marlin bolt,a Ruger 10/22,and a Norrel 10/22....bolt 3 out of 10-no fire,10/22-4 out of 10-no fire,Norrel-3 out of 10-no fire...all had great pin strikes on them..all were consistent mag after mag....Then used copper Rems-no problems including 2 back to back 50rd mags thru Norrel...:shrug:


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I guess I haven't heard of any problems with any .22 loads.
But what I read, 3 out of ten- No fire? 4 out of ten =No fire? etc?
This must be some thing new?

You seem to have a good cross section of examples to test, would have been nice to have included a auto loader hand gun.

Have had problems with Reminton in the Mrk III, couple no-fires per brick.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Write Winchester and give them the lot number off the box. If it was their fault, they might send you some coupons or a refund. Usually rimfire ammo is pretty good, they've had plenty of practice making it. I once got some bad Remingtons, though. Not quite as bad as yours.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The only problem I ever had with Winchester Ammo was last week trap shooting. My gun (sxs) would not open after a round. I thought it was a problem with the release until I took it apart. The primer on the shell was not seated right and retracted causing the gun to jam. Reminton ammo has given me so many problems over the years I refuse to use it anymore. I had 6 or 7 misfires out of a box of 50 .22 mag last year and that was after only trying to shoot less then half the box. I've had trouble with their .22lr and slugs too.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I get a box (500) of X-PERTs almost every time I go to Wal-Mart. Pretty close to the most accurate rounds there are for my Buckmark. Close enough and reliable enough that I use them for hunting most of the time. There is an occasional miss-fire, 1 or 2 per box of 500, but for most of what I do it's o.k. considering the price and any of them in that $ range will have one once in a while. $ for $ in my gun they can't be beat. Hope this isn't a trend.


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

The wally world winchester rounds are my plinking ammo so I've put a good many through my Glenfield Model 25. Wally has been out of these for months (that another thread I guess) so I'm using Federal Game Shok.

Defiantly more misfires with the winchester. never kept count, but if I had to guess maybe one in 30.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Took all no-fires and tried again this am...50% fired...


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

Gold rem bulk pack averages 1 per 15 round tube on my Rem 22 pump & about half go on the 2nd feed...I haven't been trying them in my old winch bolt...scored (2) boxes of win 333 HP LR at WalMart in Getttysburg this weekend, Hanover was sold out of all 22 LR. 

Can't wait to try them. It's hit or miss to find them.


----------

